# Best Breeders in Wisconsin Area



## arwool02

Hi there! My husband and I are beginning to search for a golden puppy. We are relatively experienced dog owners, but this will be our first golden pup as we have always had other breeds. I read several older threads recommending a number of breeders in Wisconsin, and the surrounding area. I'm wondering if anyone can speak to more recent experiences and offer some suggestions? I will also be contacting NFGRC and the Badger GRC.

We are willing to drive basically anywhere within an 8 hour radius from Madison, so going North, South, East and West are all options.

We are looking for first a sweet, well-tempered dog - realizing that socialization and training are key and we are more than willing and able to do both. Health is the next consideration on our list. I like lighter colors, but looks are secondary to health and temperament.

We will be pursuing canine good citizen certification and doing basic and advanced obedience training for sure. I would like to consider some sort of competition for fun (agility? obedience? open to suggestions that others in the area participate in and goldens excel at), or perhaps therapy work. 

Thanks much in advance!


----------



## Smarkle

We are getting a puppy from Dichi Goldens in Portage, Wisconsin. They have beautiful dogs with many that are conformation champions and a few grand champions. All the links to their health clearances are searchable through each dogs pedigree link on their website. They require a visit to meet them and their beautiful boys and girls before they will sell you a dog. They do not ship puppies. Our puppy will be coming home the week of October 12, and we are ecstatic. Their dogs are honey blonde with dark nose pigment and wonderful temperaments. Good luck in your search.


----------



## DanaRuns

To my mind, Beth Johnson of Summit Goldens is THE best breeder in Wisconsin. Now that's just my opinion and of course it depends on what your criteria are, so take it for what it's worth.

Beth's website is Home - Summit Golden Retrievers.


----------



## hotel4dogs

If you are looking to do some performance events with your Golden, you should probably take a look at the performance breeders in the Wisconsin area. I am not saying anything negative about either Dichi or Summit, they are both wonderful breeders but they may not have exactly what you are looking for. You will probably want to look for dogs who have some performance titles, not just show titles, as the parents.
You might consider Cheerio Goldens (Wendy Biewer, a long time breeder, Breeders.NET ) and/or Maple Hills Goldens, (Leslie, breeds wonderful performance dogs as well Welcome ) and I'm sure others can suggest more.


----------



## Golden Gibby

Here are a few in the area that are typically performance goldens like agility or hunt test.

http://maplehillskennel.com/

Top Flight Golden Retrievers, Golden Retriever Puppies, Breeders - Wisconsin 

HighRoller Goldens index This one is in north west Indiana.

Good luck


----------



## Tahnee GR

I would strongly recommend Webshire Kennels

Webshire Kennels Appleton, Neenah, Fox Cities, Oshkosh, WI

And 

Home - www.ariellgoldens.com

And

Kamaglo - Home

Webshire is primarily field and hunt test, while Ariell and Kamaglo are multipurpose, including conformation, hunt tests, agility.


----------



## arwool02

If anyone has recommendations of which to avoid as well, that would be much appreciated too! Thanks again


----------



## Sweet Girl

You are also right in the home town of Four Lakes Golden Retrievers, which is MY personal fave! 

She produces some wonderful all-around Goldens. Not that I'm biased... 

She is currently sending her 2015 puppies off to their new families - and many of them will be here on the board. You can see her thread (Abby X Tito) on the main page.


----------



## hotel4dogs

The only reason I didn't mention her is that with the litter going home this weekend, I doubt there are any puppies coming up in the near future.
If you're not in a hurry, absolutely contact Four Lakes Goldens! 




Sweet Girl said:


> You are also right in the home town of Four Lakes Golden Retrievers, which is MY personal fave!
> 
> She produces some wonderful all-around Goldens. Not that I'm biased...
> 
> She is currently sending her 2015 puppies off to their new families - and many of them will be here on the board. You can see her thread (Abby X Tito) on the main page.


----------



## Sweet Girl

hotel4dogs said:


> The only reason I didn't mention her is that with the litter going home this weekend, I doubt there are any puppies coming up in the near future.
> If you're not in a hurry, absolutely contact Four Lakes Goldens!


Indeed, that's true. I wasn't thinking about the wait. But would be well worth the wait til next summer's litter!


----------



## nolefan

arwool02 said:


> If anyone has recommendations of which to avoid as well, that would be much appreciated too! Thanks again


Have you read the stickies at the top of the "finding a breeder" board? Have you gone to Golden Retriever Club of America GRCA: The Official AKC National Breed Club and done some reading on the latest info posted on health clearances etc? The more you educate yourself on what makes a reputable breeder and why, the less likely you will be taken advantage of by someone who is just trying to make money selling puppies at the expense of the dogs and puppy owners. 

Take a look at the resources and make yourself a check list. Compare the excellent suggestions you were given here and see which ones appeal to you the most. Take your time, meet people's dogs and see which breeders you click with. Half the benefit of going with a good breeder is the life time of support and guidance you receive from someone who really cares about the dogs they produce and what kind of lives they will have. 

If none of the breeders suggested here works with your timeline etc. ask them who they recommend. Most of the really good people who have been involved in Goldens for many years will know each other through showing and training for different venues etc. They will also know who is thinking about planning a litter for next year. Believe me, the good people and their puppies are well worth waiting for. If you run across a new name, check them out here and you will get input. It would be unlikely for anyone to pop up and bash a random breeder here. Chances are a lot of the ones you would want to avoid will not even be on the radar on this forum. Best of luck with your puppy research, it's a lot of fun and well worth the time spent now.


----------



## arwool02

Thanks everyone! I have read the stickies and the information on GRCA. I also reached out to the two local GRCA clubs. Just trying to gather all the information I can!

I also should note, wait is not an issue. I would really like to have a pup in the next few months or so, but will wait until next summer for the right pup and breeder.


----------



## Kim1607

No message


----------



## arwool02

Any opinions on Gold Eagle? I see they have a litter listed on NFGRC...


----------



## GoldInMyHeart

As always, when someone asks for recommendations or who to avoid in Wisconsin, I must state we had a horrible experience with Nalyns and cannot recommend them AT ALL. Good luck in your search, it sounds like there are many awesome breeders in your area.


----------



## Leslie B

I own MapleHills Kennel in Clayton, WI and we are primarily involved in field work but of course that does require a good deal of obedience also. Below are breeders in WI, MN, and IL that I like. Most are field but some are involved in formal obedience and a few are show or have show line influence. 
Like always - CHECK THE CLEARANCES!!! 




 Choctaw in Clintonville, WI
Dichi in Portage, WI
Docmar in Duluth MN
Four Lakes Golden Retrievers in Madison WI
Gold Eagle in Marshfield, WI
Maxhaven in Wyoming MN
Miners in Sheridan IL
MVP in Eau Claire, WI
Prairie Fire Golden Retrievers outside of Wilmar, MN
Sunshine Golden Retrievers in Madison, WI
Tanbark Golden Retrievers, Madison WI
Thistle Rock Golden Retrievers in Elk River, MN
Topbrass – some litters are born in northern IL
Topflight in St Croix Falls, WI
Webshire in Larsen, WI
Wildwings in Hayward, WI

Fall can be a tough time to get a puppy as many breeders will skip a breeding due to the time of year. For hunting breeders many don't want to have a good girl left at home in the maternity ward when it is time to go hunting! For show people the National Specialty is quickly approaching. 

As for Gold Eagle, they just had a litter but it was smaller in number so they might all be spoken for. I would jump on the litter but both parents are ICH carriers so some puppies will be affected. That might or might not be a concern for you. Ask Chris! He is a great guy and will answer any questions you might have about it.

Good Luck


----------



## Jennifer1

You've gotten a lot of good recommendations from some great breeders.
My girl traces back to Candy Nee and Jennifer Hoffman of Forever Goldens in Wautoma. My breeder really thinks highly of them. I don't know if they have litters planned.
Forever Goldens


----------



## arwool02

Leslie - I'm on the list with Chris for a boy! Ichthyosis isn't so much of a concern for me, since we don't plan to breed and it sounds like it is not likely to be a big issue if he is affected; plus I like the 75% odds to be clear or a carrier instead of affected (knock on wood, let's hope I didn't jinx myself). Thanks much for the recommendations! Can't wait to bring the little guy home


----------



## Leslie B

Great!! That is a nice pedigree and you should be very happy with your puppy.


----------



## Jwalsh

I second this- Beth is wonderful, caring, and someone you can build a relationship with! DO NOT USE NALYNS!


----------



## outlander

Smarkle said:


> We are getting a puppy from Dichi Goldens in Portage, Wisconsin. They have beautiful dogs with many that are conformation champions and a few grand champions. All the links to their health clearances are searchable through each dogs pedigree link on their website. They require a visit to meet them and their beautiful boys and girls before they will sell you a dog. They do not ship puppies. Our puppy will be coming home the week of October 12, and we are ecstatic. Their dogs are honey blonde with dark nose pigment and wonderful temperaments. Good luck in your search.


looking for golden retriever pup female and the price and if parents on site


----------



## outlander

looking for a female golden retriever pup with parents on site and the cost


----------



## Prism Goldens

Most breeders would not have sire on site- simply because it is easy to ship semen for AI and the chances of the best possible mate for their girl is not going to be one they themselves own. So probably if you find sire and dam at breeder's it is not going to be a breeder who has taken the time to do research and choose the best for their girl. Not always, but usually. I feel if someone is shortchanging on a stud fee, they are likely to shortchange elsewhere too. 
There are exceptions- I have done it twice in nearly 40 years myself, but both times it was planned and for myself.


----------



## Tahnee GR

Robin is exactly right. I bred my girl and was fortunate enough to find a good match for her within a 3 hour drive. The stud dog owner bred 2 of her girls, and both were fresh chilled-one from Erie, Pennsylvania and one from Overland Park, Kansas. I have another very good friend who is using frozen semen on a long dead stud dog, so no chance of seeing him 

A good breeder might occasionally use her own stud dog, but not as a regular occurrence.

I would say in Wisconsin well-bred Golden puppies range from $1500-$2000, with an occasional outlier. Puppies are generally more expensive in the major metro areas, like Milwaukee or close to the Illinois or Minnesota border. There are some outstanding breeders in Wisconsin, some good ones and some really bad ones.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I should add that most good breeders spend hours, days, even, looking for the best stud dog for their girl. Pedigrees and clearances are studied for generations, Longevity and health looked at, conversations with stud dog owners and other breeders happen, all to try to gather as much information as possible. It is so far beyond "I have a girl and you have a boy, let's make puppies" or "I have a boy and a girl, I'll make puppies."


----------



## Charlene Cinpinski

Smarkle said:


> We are getting a puppy from Dichi Goldens in Portage, Wisconsin. They have beautiful dogs with many that are conformation champions and a few grand champions. All the links to their health clearances are searchable through each dogs pedigree link on their website. They require a visit to meet them and their beautiful boys and girls before they will sell you a dog. They do not ship puppies. Our puppy will be coming home the week of October 12, and we are ecstatic. Their dogs are honey blonde with dark nose pigment and wonderful temperaments. Good luck in your search.


Beautiful dogs but will not allow us to adopt since our main address is in Florida. Sad because we would be wonderful dog parents. We’ve had 4 Goldens and just lost our two within a month.


----------



## Megora

Charlene Cinpinski said:


> Beautiful dogs but will not allow us to adopt since our main address is in Florida. Sad because we would be wonderful dog parents. We’ve had 4 Goldens and just lost our two within a month.


There's a lot of good breeders down in Florida... 

Why would you need to buy a pup from so far away?


----------



## Charlene Cinpinski

Megora said:


> There's a lot of good breeders down in Florida...
> 
> Why would you need to buy a pup from so far away?


We spend summers in WI and lived in WI for 36+ yrs. Our 4 Goldens were from WI breeders. Looking for puppy mid June or later 2020.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I find that very odd that they won't sell to you because you live in Florida. I bought my pup in Wisconsin and I live in Toronto! ?

Try Four Lakes Goldens in New Glarus - I know she has a 2020 litter planned, but it may already be all spoken for.


----------



## Charlene Cinpinski

Charlene Cinpinski said:


> We spend summers in WI and lived in WI for 36+ yrs. Our 4 Goldens were from WI breeders. Looking for puppy mid June or later 2020.


Thanks


----------



## George Hegedus

It is peculiar why living in Florida would be a problem. Even a good breeder may not be thinking things through clearly or understand your situation. The breeder may have their own bias and make a judgment that does not seem logical. For example, I am a teacher but was turned down by a breeder because they said I would not have enough time for a dog since I work. We also have a long term mature babysitter that comes to our home every other week to help and she is wonderful with her own dogs. The breeder said that meant we had too many cooks in the kitchen. I told the breeder my husband is home full time every other week. He works one week and he is off the other. I thought to have someone home all day would be a good quality. Also, we have means and can afford extras like a babysitter for our 10 year old child so we can certainly afford care for a puppy/dog. She's our youngest child so we don't have small children that might be a negative for adopting a dog. Anyway, our story ends well as we found a wonderful breeder that accepted us and bonded with us. So glad we did not get accepted by the first breeder since she wanted $3,000 for her puppy. We now have a beautiful male puppy that we all adore. Hope you enjoy your new puppy. Best wishes.


----------



## Charlene Cinpinski

We are active retired people who have had 4goldens and want a puppy to train one for therapy with kids and hospice patients. We had one TDI certified and one went with me to nursing homes.


----------



## BlazenGR

There are a lot of good breeders in Wisconsin, and northern IL. Frankly, getting a puppy anywhere between FL and WI could be an option, especially if you drive between the two states. Nikki Ryan and Barb Madrigrano (daughter/mother) probably have something coming up in the spring: Windgate Golden Retrievers. 

You could also check with the Golden Retriever Club of Gtr St Louis for breeder referral.


----------



## Charlene Cinpinski

BlazenGR said:


> There are a lot of good breeders in Wisconsin, and northern IL. Frankly, getting a puppy anywhere between FL and WI could be an option, especially if you drive between the two states. Nikki Ryan and Barb Madrigrano (daughter/mother) probably have something coming up in the spring: Wingate Golden Retrievers.
> 
> You could also check with the Golden Retriever Club of Gtr St Louis for breeder referral.


Thanks


----------

